
BlueKeep exploit to be shared publicly after 100 stars on GitHub - PatrolX
https://www.reddit.com/r/BlueKeep/comments/bu47lm/bluekeep_exploit_to_be_shared_publicly_after_100/
======
PatrolX
AKA - A lesson in social engineering.

Last week they were asking for 50 stars, and it's at 90 now.

